

Ask HN: Rate my Webapp: castmyclips.com - dholowiski

CastMyClips.com lets you paste text into the site, then it turns into audio files which you can listen to in your browser. It also gives you an RSS feed that you can subscribe to in iTunes (like a Podcast) so each clip is automatically downloaded.<p>The monthly cost for a full account would be $3-$4. I haven't decided whether to offer a free account, or a free 30 day trial.<p>I understand the web site needs some serious design work... that is next on my list.<p>This is a pivot off of a WordPress plugin I wrote (castmyblog.com), and it's now to the point where I need to decide if it's worth pursing and spending some money on, or if I should drop it, so your feedback would be appreciated.<p>http://castmyclips.com
======
brianwillis
I dinged up my car this week, so I've been taking the bus to work. For the
first time in a while I've been able to read during my commute. Instapaper has
been fantastic for this. I've plowed through tons of material that was in my
"I'll read it later" list (which I rarely find the time to clear).

CastMyClips is an interesting alternative to Instapaper. I really like the
podcast idea, which you could effectively use to pipe audio straight to your
iPod for your commute.

I'd recommend you target this at people who drive to work. Reading articles
with Instapaper is not an option for them, but playing audio through their
car's stereo system is. I'd seriously consider using this during my morning
commute.

~~~
sawyer
I totally agree; I would love a way to "read" blogs while driving:

Go to a TC article on iPhone, click bookmarklet, sit back and listen.

~~~
dholowiski
Hm. Someday I hope to have an iPhone app, it might be nice to have a built in
browser with a button that let you listen...

------
jbail
Clickable: <http://castmyclips.com>

I like the idea, but I don't think the name conveys what the product does. Off
the top of my head I don't have a better name (sorry), but I'd work on that
and then simplify the landing page so you know right away what your product
does (without needing to read an intro paragraph). Cool stuff though. I'd keep
working on it.

~~~
dholowiski
Thanks for the feedback. Yes, I'm not terribly happy with the name either,
still trying to figure something better out.

~~~
manicbovine
Just some guesses with whois:

speakly.it readthisaloud.com speakrss.com listenfeed.com listeningfeed.com
speakingfeed.com

